# wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?



## magic.j (13. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

Wollt mal fragen,wenn ihr euren ersten schleienansitz plant.die nächsten Tage soll es ja wieder warm werden.
Ich werd noch eine/zwei Wochen ins Land ziehen lassen und fang dann an,gezielt im baggersee auf die grünen zu gehen.hoffentlich klappts so wie letztes Jahr.

Mfg 
Joe


----------



## tspeck (13. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Diesen Freitag geht es los, 
das Wetter passt und ich werde die Tipps aus dem Forum bezüglich der Picker beherzigen und schauen was geht....Zielfisch, Schleie, Brassen, ....

Bni gespannt, ob wir ausser den Karpfen schon andere Firedfische zu sehen bekommen...


----------



## HerrHamster (13. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Welche Tipps?


----------



## tspeck (13. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

diese hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236873


----------



## Roy Digerhund (13. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Vor 3 Wochen. Bis jetzt sind es 5 Schleien bis 56cm und ca. 30 Brassen bis 58cm. Dafür war ich aber auch einige Stunden am Wasser.
Gruss ROY


----------



## magic.j (13. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Hi,

@Roy

das denk ich mir,dass du da ein paar Stunden abgesessen hast.Werd übernächstes WE meine erste Versuche starten an einem klaren Baggersee mit sehr gutem Schleienbestand und Größe (Neugewässer),in welchem man Schleien auf Sicht fangen kann,sprich Stalking auf die grünen.bin schon ultraheiss drauf,vorallem die Viecher sind absolut net scheu und Durchschnittsgewicht von 2kg hat auch was,das sollte Spass machen an der Matche^^.

Mfg
Joe


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

|bigeyes

Vor drei Wochen waren hier Minusgrade und dickes Eis auf den Seen. 
Erst seit eineinhalb Wochen ist das Eis wech und das Wasser ist leider noch saukalt.|scardie:


----------



## magic.j (13. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

@ Prof.

das ist klar,mein so schnell erwärmt sich das Wasser net.Dachte halt,wenn es konstant richtig warm bleibt,wie in den nächsten Tagen angekündigt ist und nicht wieder kalt ist,könnte man es am versuchen,wenn nicht,warte ich noch 2 Wochen.
Man sieht ja dann gleich,wie aktiv die Fische sind.

mfg
Joe


----------



## Parasol (13. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Hallo,
bei uns am Main haben wir heute 6,5° C Wassertemperatur. Ich denke, unter 10° C sind die Aussichten nicht gut.


----------



## Fisch Hunter (15. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Guten Abend ich werde es mal am Sontag an einen gewässer versuchen auf schleie und Brassen versuchen.Das Gewässer ist net tief ca 2 meter denk das wasser wird sich bischen erwärmen.Werde Berichten wie es war.

Gruss Andre und dickes Petri


----------



## Carp_Stalker (15. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

hallo, 

bei uns in den flachen Gewässern laufen sie schon sehr gut.
Konnte in den letzten 2 Wochen schon so an die 30 tincas überlisten. Am besten Tag waren es mal 6 in ca. 1 1/2h. Alle auf Made oder Made-Fischpellet-Kombi  . Kapitale waren aber noch nicht dabei 

Also einfach mal versuchen!

Grüße


----------



## magic.j (18. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Hi Carp,

beschreibe mal dein Gewässer.

Ich angele in nem ca 25ha großen Baggersee,Wasser ist sehr klar und die tiefste Stelle ist ca 5m tief.Durchschnitt ca 2m.Gibt nen flacheren Teil und nen Tieferen.Es gibt Inseln,ein Damm teilt den See quasi.Viel Bewuchs.
Laut Kollegen zeigt sich bis jetzt noch net viel Fischaktivität,wie ist das bei dir?Sprich man sieht noch keine Kleinfische etc.

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Maquard (19. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Bei mir siehste massig kleinfische, teils auch Rotaugen um die 20 - 25cm dazwischen rumwusen und massenhaft Fingerlange Barsche.

Die "Großen" lassen bislang auf sich warten, allerdings nicht nur bei mir. Derzeit ist mehr zufalls oder hardcore ansitz (Sprich 2 - 3 Tage am stück nahe zu nonstop!) Fänge bekannt.

Denke dauert bei uns noch bissel was bis das Wasser definitiv seine 10°c hat und das auch in etwas tieferen Schichten.
- Derzeit sind es um flachen Uferbereich um die 8 - 9°C.


----------



## Carp_Stalker (20. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*



magic.j schrieb:


> beschreibe mal dein Gewässer.



bei meinen bisher beangelten Gewässern handelt es sich um 0,5-3 ha kleine Seen, die nicht tiefer als 3,50m sind.

Ich denke diese Art von Gewässern lässt sich nach dem Winter am besten mit Kurzsessions beangeln, da alles überschaubar ist und sich das Wasser schneller erwärmt. Bevorzugter Angelplätze waren Schilfbuchten und überhängende Bäume bzw. Büsche/ tw. sogar direkt am ufer in 80cm Wassertiefe :q.

Die Fische waren hier viel eher aktiv und auch besser auszumachen. An ein großes Gewässer habe ich mich bisher auch nicht getraut, dafür fehlt mir momentan einfach die Zeit.

Aber nicht verzagen-die Wetterprognosen sind ja ganz ordentlich. Ich hoffe die Schleien tauen auch bei dir langsam auf!

Grüße


----------



## magic.j (20. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Hi,

also so ein kleines Schleiengewässer hätte ich auch sehr gern,aber egal,werd am WE das erstemal auf die grünen versuchen,weiß dass es in dem See Monsterteile drin hat,wenn nicht,fahr ich zu nem anderen Baggersee,der ist zwar 40ha groß,aber egal,hat richtig gute drin,der letztjährige Fisch auf Platz 1 kommt von diesem Baggersee.
Allerdings ist an meinem jetzigen Schleienplatz noch nicht die Spur von den grünen,ein Kollege von mir war am Mo dort und hat mal ausschau gehalten.

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Vxxxx (20. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Moin,

Also ich bzw wir fangen immer so mitte oder ende März an auf schlei zu angeln wir orientieren uns immer an der Aktivität der weißfische im Flachwasserbereich,beangeln tuen wir einen 360 ha großen See bis 11m tiefe....Freitag geht es das erste mal los


----------



## Sinned (21. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Morgen wird der erste Versuch gestartet. Wir haben uns einen Flachwasserarm eines Stausees ausgesucht und hoffen auf die beißwillige Anwesenheit von Tinca-Tinca.


----------



## angelarne (21. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Das wird sich zeigen, Kollege! #h


----------



## schleien-fischer (26. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Petri allerseits!
Habe heute meinen ersten schleienansitz gehabt. Beim ersten Baggersee lief nichts-Wasser war noch sau kalt. Hab mir ne flachere Zone ausgesucht. Als nach 2 Std. immer noch nichts ging bin ich zum benachbarten See.Dort komischerweise deutlich wärmer das Wasser und viel mehr los im Wasser (Hechte-Päarchen ziehen vorbei usw.). Dort dann auch meinen ersten schönen vorsichtigen Biss auf Wurm gehabt, angehauen, kurz etwas dran und leider ausgeschlitzt. Konnte noch was im Wasser zappeln sehen. War entweder ne Schleie oder ein kleiner Spiegelkarpfen. Tippe aber auf Schleie, hat so merkwürdige zappelige Ruckbewegungen gemacht und war sehr flink, kenne ich vom Karpfen gar nicht. Naja das wars dann auch schon heute. Hat aber viel Spaß gemacht. Jedenfalls werde ich die Tage wieder hin.
Hab etwa 3m entfernt vom Ufer auf Grund geangelt.


----------



## FISHHARD (26. März 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

...also die Schleie sind schon aktiv...hatte heute ne schöne mit der 7 Meter Pole gelandet.Köder 2 Maden plus Caster...War ein toller Drill an der leichten Lang-lang ohne Gummi Montage.
http://img809.*ih.us/img809/362/75302726.th.jpg
http://img560.*ih.us/img560/7640/28351586.th.jpg

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Grundwusel (22. April 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Hallo erst mal!!
War gestern abend noch los. Hab mit Mais, Wurm und Haferflockenteig probiert. Konnte aber keine Resonanz der Fische registrieren.
 Das Gewässer ist ein ca 6m tiefes klares Kanalstück bei Papenburg.
Gegen abend kommen einige Fische zur Oberflche und tauchen wieder ab. Man kann nicht erkennen um welche Fische es sich handelt. Ich vermute das es Schleien sind. Nun ja, werde es wieder versuchen wenn es etwas wärmer im Gewässer ist.


----------



## Dunraven (22. April 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Gute Idee. So tiefe Gewässer sind meist noch zu kalt. Ihr müsstet da oben doch auch genug Gewässer haben die unseren ostfriesischen Kanälen entsprechen. Also so 10m breit und 80cm tief. Die sind schon interessanter früh im Jahr. Da fangen wir die im Sommer immer als Beifang, auch wenn wir nur Aal wollen. Sind nicht vom beißen abzuhalten. In tieferen Kanälen hingegen sind es meist nur vereinzelte Fänge. Wenn ich also auf Schleie gehen würde, dann sollte der Kanal schmal, flach und mit viel Grünzeug sein (wenn möglich, geht auch oft mit nur etwas).


----------



## Maquard (23. April 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Och schleien als beifang ist doch schön! Sind äusserst lecker! 

Bei uns sind sie definitiv schon unterwegs, hatte auch schon eine dran, die aber halt leider kurz vorm Kescher noch ausgestiegen ist *grummel*

Gezielt werden die bei mir aber erst in ein paar wochen beangelt, bis das Wasser richtig warm ist (sind derzeit bei im schnitt 10 - 12 °C was noch bissel dürftig ist.

Und was für mich wichtiger ist... Wetter muss abends / nachts bissel beständiger werden, da ich weder Schirm noch Zelt mitnehme.


----------



## strawinski (27. April 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Morsche jeht dat los mit de Schlei


----------



## Stoney0066 (27. April 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Ich hab noch nie gezielt auf Schleie geangelt und auch noch nie eine "zufällig" gefangen. Das würde mich aber mal reizen! 

Gibt es eine Technik um gezielt auf Schleien zu angeln? Köder Maden oder Wurm habe ich jetzt schon viel gelesen, aber wie kriege ich gezielt die Tincas an den Platz? Bzw. die anderen Weißfische davon abgehalten?

Schöne Schleien hats hier in den Gewässern, gesehen hab ich schon oft welche, aber wie krieg ich sie gezielt an den Haken?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein zwei Tips für mich... ;-)


----------



## Gizzmo (27. April 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Meine Güte muss die Suche anstrengend sein.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132046&highlight=schleie

Einfach mal durchlesen und ich bin mir sicher das zu 99% alle Fragen beantwortet werden. Ansonsten dort noch mal nachhaken.
Nimms mir nicht übel, aber wenn sich solche Fragen ergeben, schau ich doch erst mal über die Suchfunktion rein.

greetz


----------



## Dunraven (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann fangt ihr mit dem schleienangeln an?*

Sonntag hatte ich die erste am Haken. Methode war einfach. Ein wenig Futter 50-70cm vom Ufer entfernt einwerfen. Dann Rotaugen fangen und ab und an mit der Spitze der 3m Rute im Wasser herum fuchteln. Dazu noch laut reden und nicht still sitzen. Und 5-10 Minuten nachdem meine dreijährige Nichte dann aufgehört hatte zu angeln, dasah ich einen vorsichtigen Biss an der 3m Stippe auf diesem ihrem Platz (einfach waagerecht am Ufer abgelegt und rein mit der Montage während ich meinen Platz weiter befischte). Anhieb und da war die erste Schleie der Saison. Reden, laufen, im Wasser mit der Stippe herumwedeln, das hat sie alles nicht gestört.


----------

